

Oh MySQL I hate you - millerfung
http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/25080396258/oh-mysql-i-hate-you

======
untog
Don't use MySQL, then.

I don't want to sound flippant, but really- the wealth of database choices out
there is astounding. And it's already largely known that Postgres is a better
database than MySQL in most use cases. So go use it.

~~~
willvarfar
(blog author)

not everyone gets to choose the database. Not everyone rips out every mysql
installation they come across.

There's buckets of other database-related posts on my blog. This one is quite
different:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/16399069781/googl...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/16399069781/google-
moresql-is-real)

------
i04n
Switch to MongoDB and you'll start loving MySQL.

